# Double Exposures



## Classic_Crime_INC (Apr 4, 2009)

try out some double exposures and post em up!


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 4, 2009)

I think I have only tried that one time (35mm, I don't think it's quite the same with digitial).  While I liked the result, I have a feeling most people wouldn't.
It falls in the "other people's kids" catagory - you wouldn't like it unless it was your kid.

I'll have to look through my negatives and see if I can find it.  I may scan it and post it...maybe...


----------

